# dead bees



## gadzooks (Jan 29, 2004)

This is my first winter with my bees, I noticed activity outside the hive several weeks ago when the temperatures were in the high 60s or low 70s. The weather took a cold turn with snow and ice recently, and today I went outside to make sure ice or snow wasn't blocking the entrance reducer. I noticed several dead bees, which I understand is normal, and I cleared them away. I could see several more blocking the entrance, so I started to remove the entrance reducer to clear out the dead bees -- then I noticed a thick pile of dead bees. Is this normal?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

A thick pile is not good especially after they have had a chance to fly and clean out the hive reciently.

You really need to fill in your profile with state so we can have a better idea of the area that you are in. It helps the responders to give you better information.

We also would like more background information on your colony too. Type, age, treatments, strength going into winter, feeding, hive configuration etc.

[This message has been edited by BULLSEYE BILL (edited January 29, 2004).]


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm in Virginia ... I'm a first-year beekeeper and this is my colony's first winter. The local extension agent checked the hive going into winter and said it was in good shape and average strength for being my first year. The bees were Italian, but at her recommendation, I introduced a new queen, a Buckfast. The colony has been treated for hive beetles, but that's pretty much it.


----------

